
Legislators consider bill requiring news outlets to update crime stories - hhs
https://www.concordmonitor.com/Legislators-consider-bill-requiring-news-outlets-to-update-crime-stories-32023821
======
Bostonian
The bill violates the 1st Amendment, as the critics say:

"Media groups pushed back against the bill, calling it an unconstitutional
restriction of free speech riddled with logistical hurdles.

Scott Spradling, a lobbyist and former television reporter representing the
New Hampshire Association of Broadcasters, said the bill would impinge on free
speech rights of news outlets when it comes to running articles. And he said
that by requiring news outlets to immediately change the articles upon
request, it would force them to print information without getting verification
from the courts."

